# Kareem Abdul-Jabbar*****



## bladenosh (Jul 25, 2006)

I beg you not to simply delete this thread. I am in dire need to speak with Mr. Abdul-Jabar. He seems to be one of the more enlightened students, but that's a prejudgement. I need to speak to some taught directly by Bruce, I feel it is the only way. I would go to the new MMA dojos, punishment, militiche, but I need to keep my body fresh. I would settle for simply phone conversations if possible. Use your instinct if you are in fact out there, feel that you need to talk to me as well. My name is Bradford Britton. I do not wish to release that online much, however; I feel it could mean something to them. Life could be lead by destiny; recently odd things have been happening (always do, but in a different, more blessed orderly manner). I feel as though vital information could be passed. You know, I would be amazed if Chuck Norris came around to this. By experience, I could just be another arrogant 18 year old. I just can't let the quest go. Until then I am still in my cocoon, cultivating my genetic skills as adept and as untarnished as I possibly can. I have have been working as hard as I can on my mind and my body. And recently felt my defeat(not in the form of a fight), I believe it was the feeling of what it is to die. I have gone through it for the past few days, not completely over it, but I have stopped the substance abuse. I feel as though there are some needed additions to all Jeet Kune Doe, things all people can use. Things all people must do of course, as people. But also a racial change, mainly in Asia. I must speak to someone of high profile, and will stop at nothing to eventually reach that goal. I don't expect my first weak attempt to work, but I am on a lame leg at the moment, and dedicated to private dental instruction (GREAT OPPURTUNITY!). I would do anything to make this happen, short of stalking the above famous, most well reknowned of his taught. A phone would be proficient, I can get my ideas across with words. However it is best to learn by actions. I hope this is possible, with all of my excess energy. 

I am sorry if this is an idiot post admins, but really, I felt as though it was important. I have simply come across a few ideas, well, quite a few ideas. Not to mention my great grandfathers credentials... Not sure if his last name was Britton, but he was well known for taking on any 5 men in the northwest territory or something . All of us with the main Britton genes were born with Wing Chun, or something close to it, in our muscle memory. Which is only my father, 1 of my sisters, and I, I think. Martial Arts also runs in my immediate family, but my father is paranoid of court cases and chooses to keep his belt brown and unrecorded to a point. Doesn't mean I am good, but it hasn't failed me yet. He gives me philosophical advice, and I learn techniques where I can. Street, internet, friends, and even just meditation.

I need guidance and I can't find even close to what I need. I am a leader. Quite arrogant, and have many flaws. My father is a great one, one who could lead me as best as he could which would be amazing if I was a lemming. I am like most other humans, and try to only take orders from myself. Hence, I made a lot of bad decisions ending in trajedy for me. All my fault, but I learned. Know I am getting closer to following him, and he even pushed to a drug test to force me off everything once and for all. This was today, and I already thank him for saving my life. Perhaps Marijuana gave me Wu-Hsin, or perhaps it was simply clouding my life and making me into someone who is forced to keep secrets. Being a gateway to a secret life. Regardless of what got me here, I am not in the right spot. I just need someone, someone I can respect who respects me as well, and is very enlightened on life without arrogance. My main flaw, so simple to fix once defined but I just can't do it. Besides, there are many other problems.

I know I could be great. As we all know, but I was born for this. Lanky, 6'2" 165 now, dedicated, outside of the box; but working to be inside man's walls, and really searching for direction. I would be forever greatful.

Well, with all this honesty, my spirit is quite conflicted, but that's another story which I also hope I figure out soon. They say it's very common in 18 year olds, but we all feel unique. Even me. Maybe the liberal arts are needed, haha. Sociology isn't all common sense!


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 25, 2006)

Maybe someone can help you here. http://pauljbax.forumco.com/default.asp


----------



## bladenosh (Jul 31, 2006)

Please delete this thread; I dont want my info in here anymore . I got what I needed. I found a teacher. If there is a way I could; I couldn't find it, so help me out. Thank you.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 1, 2006)

It's here now, dude.  If you didn't want to say it, you shouldn't have said it.


----------

